
Ask HN: Do you know of any popular (or not) developers vlogs? - luispcosta
I really like youtube channels where people share their daily experiences with the audience. I know some designers who do this already such as MckenzieChild or Flux, but what about developers? Do you know any good channel related to this?
======
ttctciyf
Maybe not exactly what you're looking for - not daily, includes streamed
coding sessions, and mostly in a longer format than a standard vlog - but you
might like to dip into Jonathan Blow's youtube channel [1].

I quite enjoyed one[2] of the 2hr videos where he works on a version of
printf() for his in-progress gamedev oriented language 'Jai' [3].

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888/videos)

2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhYU74yVfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhYU74yVfY)

3:
[https://github.com/BSVino/JaiPrimer/blob/master/JaiPrimer.md](https://github.com/BSVino/JaiPrimer/blob/master/JaiPrimer.md)

------
shermanyo
Nothing really to offer, but I'd be well interested in this too.

I've seen some good video series on youtube in the past, but primarily focused
on Game Development. I'll try to track them down so I can update this comment.

I'd be keen to see some vlogs from other areas though, especially from
developers for:

    
    
        - highly visible open source projects  (Firefox, Atom editor)  
        - linux kernel / distro maintainers  
        - hardware and electronics (arduino / embedded)
    

I always gain the most insight from watching over someone's shoulder, or
listening along to their thought process while they think over the problem and
build a model of the domain.

